# The Travel Should be Like This Thread



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

"Travel should be like this," heck, I'll settle for one day in my life being like that.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I traveled to Atlanta to Boston to Raleigh and back to Atlanta this week.

Given the sorry state of commercial air travel, I often question who won the Cold War.

However, all things considered, at least the safety record is spectacular. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

You have no idea how badly I miss Business Class in the old 747. Now that was 'the oooooooonly way to fly'.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> You have no idea how badly I miss Business Class in the old 747. Now that was 'the oooooooonly way to fly'.


The 747 is still my favorite aircraft on which to fly. There are still quite a few in service.

cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Which airlines fly them? AFAICT all the American airlines have replaced them, at least all the ones that fly out of Portland.


----------



## Oldsarge

So I did some research and the only way to fly 747's to Europe is to take either Lufthansa or BA out of Seattle. This can be done.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I flew them while overseas.

Thai airways still has them. KLM does as well.

cheers,

BSR


----------



## drlivingston

You haven't lived until you've flown into Princess Juliana airport on Saint Maarten in a 747. And the take off from there is about as close as most of us will feel to being launched by a catapult off of a carrier's deck. But, yes, business class on a 747 provides some fond memories. The first time was on a bright orange Braniff flying from Oahu to LAX.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

My first b-class flight was on a Lufthansa 747 flight from Frankfurt to Atlanta in 1987 at the end of my freshman study abroad program in Vienna. I was upgraded for some reason to the very front of the upper deck.

I was most certainly not in a suit and tie and had no status, but that was another era. 

cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35815


For a moment there, with that elaborate train car/seating, I thought I was suffering a Roycru flashback. I sure miss that guys posts!


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> "Travel should be like this," heck, I'll settle for one day in my life being like that.


I wouldn't mind being in first class travel eating fancy foods and drinking good wine.


----------



## Fading Fast

Howard said:


> I wouldn't mind being in first class travel eating fancy foods and drinking good wine.


My point exactly.


----------



## Howard

Fading Fast said:


> My point exactly.


Since we both reside in New York, that would be a first time being treated like a king.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I have been upgraded to business class on my delta flight today from ATL to Toronto. I have not flown Delta BC in years since for domestic, I consider it a waste of $ really. This is technically not a domestic flight but not in the same league as the 15 + hour soul crushing flights out of Central Asia that I am used to.

I’ll report back.

cheers,

BSR


----------



## Dhaller

I was listening to a WSJ podcast interview with the CEO tasked with the Amtrak turnaround, and one thing that was mentioned is that hobbyists would no longer be allowed to hitch their antique train cars to Amtrak trains.

To which my immediate thought was "wait, all this time you could buy your own railroad car, and hitch it to an Amtrak train to actually ride in it?"

Missed opportunity.

DH


----------



## Fading Fast

Dhaller said:


> I was listening to a WSJ podcast interview with the CEO tasked with the Amtrak turnaround, and one thing that was mentioned is that hobbyists would no longer be allowed to hitch their antique train cars to Amtrak trains.
> 
> To which my immediate thought was "wait, all this time you could buy your own railroad car, and hitch it to an Amtrak train to actually ride in it?"
> 
> Missed opportunity.
> 
> DH


Yes, you could. That's been around since the early days of train travel. It was somewhat like owning a private jet today - very expensive, but very luxurious, private and pampering.

A few years back, I went to a train show at Grand Central here in NYC that had many vintage private train cars on display - man was that the way to travel.

I heard that WSJ podcast too - shame we don't care more about passenger train travel in this country.


----------



## Oldsarge

Indeed. This is especially disturbing because from a carbon consumption standpoint, trains are the most efficient way to get somewhere .


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

My bias is confirmed. I just don’t see full fare business class on a domestic flight as being a good value for money vs. sitting in a comfort plus or exit row seat on a domestic carrier.

Overseas travel is another matter entirely. I would gladly commit a minor criminal act to secure business class when flying more than 5
hours. 

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Dhaller

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> My bias is confirmed. I just don't see full fare business class on a domestic flight as being a good value for money vs. sitting in a comfort plus or exit row seat on a domestic carrier.
> 
> Overseas travel is another matter entirely. I would gladly commit a minor criminal act to secure business class when flying more than 5
> hours.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


No, I can never justify paying for a fancy ticket on a domestic flight (in general... maybe coast to coast), though I'm happy for free upgrades.

One of the hardest parts of having a toddler was the need to fly economy (because you can't just plant a toddler in a business class berth and expect her to stay there) overseas - we fly to Japan at least twice a year. I actually regard economy class, for a 14-15 hour flight, as dangerous for someone of my height/age (over 6', over 40).

Now that she's 7, and can just treehouse it up in her berth with a stack of books, we can finally start flying in what I call "minimum human standard" class again.

DH


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Venturing to Chamberlain, South Dakota on Nov 21 for some pheasant shooting. It is a bit of a men’s weekend with about 13 guns, 8 of whom I have not met. It certainly won’t be first class but we will take advanced of all Chamberlain has to offer!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

I shall be sending off a set of 30" 12 ga. barrels to Briley this week. I found them on eBay, if you can believe that. Now my Valmet has 30/06 barrels and shotgun barrels. I believe I shall be on the lookout for a set in .243.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Dhaller

Speaking of getting around in style, I have a singular loathing of new-fangled plastic "canoes". Give me a cedar strip every time.

That goes for kayaks as well; here's a pretty cedar-strip number:
























DH


----------



## Oldsarge

☝Pigmy! Proudly headquartered in Port Townsend, Washington, home of the Wooden Boat Festival.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> ☝Pigmy! Proudly headquartered in Port Townsend, Washington, home of the Wooden Boat Festival.


Isn't Port Townsend also the home of Ma and Pa Kettle???


----------



## Oldsarge

Big T said:


> Isn't Port Townsend also the home of Ma and Pa Kettle???


Nope, that's Cape Flattery.


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> Nope, that's Cape Flattery.


I stand corrected! Thanks.

T


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 35815


Three pages later and not one photo of a bicycle on this thread? 
The spread pictured looks lovely, but I promise you: any meal tastes much better after a day biking. And the chair pictured also feels so much more comfortable, too.


----------



## Oldsarge

IT_cyclist said:


> Three pages later and not one photo of a bicycle on this thread?
> The spread pictured looks lovely, but I promise you: any meal tastes much better after a day biking. And the chair pictured also feels so much more comfortable, too.


There was a day when I would have wholeheartedly agreed with you. Sadly, that day is a decade or two in the past. In one's eighth decade, the gym becomes the battleground against time and gravity. A bicycle is simply a pleasant way to go to the store (when it isn't raining too hard . . . because . . . Portland).


----------



## Dhaller

IT_cyclist said:


> Three pages later and not one photo of a bicycle on this thread?
> The spread pictured looks lovely, but I promise you: any meal tastes much better after a day biking. And the chair pictured also feels so much more comfortable, too.


I ride the same Specialized Sirrus Pro I rode in college... thirty-plus years ago? Time does fly.

If I ever upgrade, I'll go carbon fiber, but my aluminum frame is pretty light (it was state of the art when I bought it). Still, it's more technical than pretty.

I think Bianchi makes the prettiest bikes, and for aesthetics, it's hard to beat their Campagnolo 10 speed, which I post as gratuitous bike porn:










I got my daughter her first "big girl" bike (she's 7), and it's amazing how far kids' bikes have come since my massively heavy steel-framed childhood Schwinn... hers is made by an Austrian company specializing in kids bikes (Woom, pronounced "boom") and weighs a mere 16 lbs. It also cost north of $500... kids today, I tell ya! Still, it cuts a striking pose at the park:










DH


----------



## Oldsarge

A Specialized Sirrus? I rode one of those for years back in SoCal. As I was told once in a bike store, "You, sir, are a gentleman of taste!"


----------



## eagle2250

^^
The Specialized Sirrus sounds to be quite the ride, but alas, I fear I must content myself with my old Schwinn S-10. It's been hauling my seemingly ever growing butt around for close to three decades and it's hung on a rack in the garage more recently! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Off to Costa Rica to visit friends on Friday. Will be sure to post a few pics on my return.

Delta upgraded me to 1st class, which was a pleasant surprise.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr Thorvald

The best way to fly first class is to use an employee voucher. You can check the flight booking software to make sure the flight isn't too crowded, and then you are virtually guaranteed to get into first class. I used to have an aunt retired from Delta who gave me employee vouchers, so would go from JFK to CDG on standby, always got first class on NY-Paris, though not so much on Paris-NY (damn Frenchies). There was actually a rule book you had to follow when you took the vouchers, had to wear a jacket and tie, had to check in early, only carry-on, no checked bags, no flip flops or sweatsuits... First class on Delta NY-Paris was not on a 747, but was very nice--there was a wine list, and warm cookies. The seats were like lay-z-boy recliners with footrests. Very nice, and the only cost was the $35 CDG airport tax.


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr Thorvald said:


> The best way to fly first class is to use an employee voucher. You can check the flight booking software to make sure its half empty, and you are virtually guaranteed to get into first class. I used to have an aunt retired from Delta who gave me employee vouchers, so would go from JFK to CDG on standby, always got first class on NY-Paris, though not so much on Paris-NY (damn Frenchies). There was actually a rulebook you had to follow when you took the vouchers, had to wear a jacket and tie, had to check in early, only carry-on, no checked bags, no flip flops or sweatsuits... First class on Delta NY-Paris was not on a 747, but was very nice--there was a wine list, and warm cookies. The seats were like la-z-boy recliners with footrests. Very nice, and the only cost was the $35 CDG airport tax.


I did that once on a military reserve flight. I had on a sport coat and slacks and asked politely at the gate check-in (which gives you an idea of how long ago this was!) if my gov't voucher could be upgraded. Not only did the airline give it to me, but my two comrades who were on the same deployment said, "Hey, we're with him!" and got upgraded, too. Flying was pleasant once . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40719


I was watching (again) "Casino Royale" the other day and there's a wonderful scene where Bond takes an overnight train to a casino and he has dinner with (of course) a gorgeous female operative. While the train and dining car were all very modern (it almost didn't feel like a dining car), the comfortable elegance of it did echo back to the Era your pic represents.

I've had dinner on the Acela (Amtrak's "high speed" service in the Northeast) and, while it is served airline style (tray comes up from your armrest) and the food was just okay, the train is modern, pretty nice and the service okay. It felt a bit like, I imagine, eating in a dining car used to feel like. It's the closest I've gotten to it anyway.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Where I slept on the beach Monday night, Isla Tortuga, Costa Rica.

















The view of the Pacific I have from my current rental, Ballenas, CR









Rough week at work!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## SplurgeFrugal1

I like to think of Santa Fe, New Mexico as America's Paris. It is elegant, worldly and refined, but in the southwestern tradition. World-class food, accommodations, and the third-largest art market in the world nestled in the beautiful rustic southwest. The unnamed ancient native Pueblo people who first crafted adobe-style architecture belong on any shortlist of the world's great architects.


----------



## Oldsarge

Dawn in Venice


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 40868
> 
> 
> Dawn in Venice


A very memorable sunrise, for sure. Let us hope that rising water tables do not render such images a memory from our past.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Sunset, Puntarenas, CR. Thursday eve.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Off for a short visit to Tbilisi on Weds. Never visited before and looking forward to taking a few photos to share.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Hotel lobby in Venice.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41026
> 
> 
> Hotel lobby in Venice.


It is probably that empty today!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Visiting "Connie" at the TWA Hotel in JFK...









Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Spending the night at the TWA hotel at JFK after an 11 hour flight from Istanbul.

I am constantly amazed at this place!























Photo 1 my room view
Photo 2 rooftop heated pool with view of runway
Photo 3 rooftop ski chalet bar and lounge.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 41540


It may have something to do with the movies we have been watching from our DVD collection during this "self-imposed period of self isolation, but your picture above has me thinking of the character played by James Coburn as he paddles his way to freedom in a small rowboat! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The Dolomites!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

How to travel while maintaining isolation?


----------



## Oldsarge

Some day, Morroco!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> How to travel while maintaining isolation?
> 
> View attachment 42079


I was pricing out an Airstream Bambi just this week. I imagine the market on these will cool in the coming months.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> I was pricing out an Airstream Bambi just this week. I imagine the market on these will cool in the coming months.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


All the money I was going to spend hunting may very will end up doing something similar. Though a Bambi might be a little over my budget.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42216


That looks like a street straight out of a Charles Dicken's novel.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> That looks like a street straight out of a Charles Dicken's novel.


Good call, I believe I can almost make out the sign of "Scrooge and Marley" hanging from one of those distant buildings.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42216


There are some parts of Norwich which resemble this.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42236
> 
> 
> View attachment 42237


Now you are talking my kind of watercraft!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Now you are talking my kind of watercraft!


I have a long-standing, deep, abiding love of seaplanes.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I


Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42780


I spent a week with the family in Positano a few years ago. A stunningly beautiful place but packed to the gills with American tourists, which took some of the shine away.

When I travel abroad, I want a break from my countrymen and have interaction with people with different views, lives, and experiences.

Being cheek by jowl on an Italian beach with drunken American wedding parties from the mid-Atlantic states diminishes the experience.

I suggest Tunisia as an alternative. A bit more exotic, and below the radar for the most part.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42780


Our neighbors have a lemon tree in their back yard, but they sure don't have that magnificent water view!


----------



## Oldsarge

I especially like the luggage.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 42936


Given the robust size of that serving tray, I find myself reminded of one of those Louisiana antiqui
ties, a pirogue, a flat bottomed, low sided boat some use for gator hunting. The late, great Roy Scheider (in the movie Jaws) and I prefer having a bigger boat for such exploits. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

Or


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43002
> 
> 
> Or
> 
> View attachment 43006


The first picture in the post above reminds me of a great book I recently read, Beneath A Scarlet Sky, written by Mark Sullivan and focusing on the Nazi occupation of Italy during WWII. A great read!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Planning our first post Covid trip in Aug. The Inn at Willow Grove in central Virginia.

It feels odd to be making plans....

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## IT_cyclist

This is what cyclists want to see when they travel


----------



## Oldsarge

I was one, once.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The Orient Express!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Now that would indeed be a rather grand experience. Are there any photographs of the dining car?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Now that would indeed be a rather grand experience. Are there any photographs of the dining car?


I'll see what I can find. That was another 'bucket list' thing that was supposed to happen when my wife retired . . .


----------



## Oldsarge

How's this?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I'll see what I can find. That was another 'bucket list' thing that was supposed to happen when my wife retired . . .


I am a firm believer in bucket lists and am inclined to recommend pursuing your dream(s) as one more way of honoring your memories of your wife. Loved ones are always with us, even when only in our hearts and mind(s). Take care, my friend!


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, I am. the Aurora Borealis is first--mostly because it would cost less!

To quote the immortal Walt Kelly:



Oh, roar a roar for Nora,
Nora Alice in the night,
For she has seen Aurora
Borealis burning bright.

A furore for our Nora!
And applaud Aurora seen!
Where, throughout the Summer, has
Our Borealis been?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Socially distanced travel


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43543
> 
> 
> Socially distanced travel


A beautiful picture, reminiscent of one of Robert Kincaid's paintings titled "A Perfect End To a Perfect Day (I think it was).


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 43848


Spiritual sanctuary is frequently and unexpectedly found during periods of quiet reflection, where ever and whenever such mind states might occur. I know I spent a god amount of time praying, while fly casting in spots such as that pictured above, back in my beloved home State of Pennsylvania! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

The most amazing part about Italy is that it really does look like this--all over the North. It's not just carefully chosen photo viewpoints.


----------



## Oldsarge

More


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> More
> 
> View attachment 44085


But I sure wouldn't want to be the one who had to mow all that grass! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> But I sure wouldn't want to be the one who had to mow all that grass! LOL.


That's what the sheep are for!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44353


Great shooting, great wood and memorable landmarks! This one's a winner.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

The wife and I keep dreaming of our next trip but our FOGO will take a long time to overcome.

We have a few domestic road trips in mind....

Winter: Atlanta - Natchez - Dallas - Big Bend Natl Park - San Antonio -Houston - NOLA - Mobile - Atlanta

Autumn: Atlanta - Nashville - St. Louis - Denver - Salt Lake City - Boise - Yellowstone - Sioux Falls - St Louis - Atlanta

Winter: Atlanta - Tampa- Miami - Key West - Miami - Jacksonville - Sea Island - Savannah - Atlanta

Autumn: Atlanta - DC - Vermont - Montreal - Ottawa - Buffalo - Hickory, NC - Atlanta

We have a reunion with college friends in November in Vermont, and a catamaran cruise with 5 couples in late May 2021. Other than that our book is open and we are keeping our travel powder dry.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 44422


This is what the central green space in Valhalla looks like to me. I hope it is this and not gaudy streets of gold and many mansions as advertised.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

this is what it looks like to me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

How to ARRIVE.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I have never lusted after boats, but the all wood italian and cris craft barges are stunning.

cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

Were it me, I would be looking for a friend with a Chris Craft. Maintaining all that Brass and Teak is just not my cup of tea, but a nice ride on the lake every once in awhile would be nice! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Were it me, I would be looking for a friend with a Chris Craft. Maintaining all that Brass and Teak is just not my cup of tea, but a nice ride on the lake every once in awhile would be nice! LOL.


And cleaning the fish scales off the mahogany? Ewww . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 45300


Is that the "Von Trapps" family we can hear singing in the distance.....
The hills are alive with the sound of music!"


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Is that the "Von Trapps" family we can hear singing in the distance.....
> The hills are alive with the sound of music!"


Strangely, it's Italy. However, the northern provinces of Italy speak German at home, only using Italian in government--and not always then.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I could so manage to survive a view like that from my front porch . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Looks like we are shut out of Europe for some time.

Bummer.

My wife and I were seriously digging the Orient Express! Love the dress code.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

And it looks like my peacock bass trip to Brazil in January is down the tubes, as well. _sigh . . . _


----------



## Oldsarge

Some day vaccine will come . . .


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Primland, Meadows of Dan, Va.


----------



## Oldsarge

Lovely. What college is that?


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> Lovely. What college is that?


It's Primland resort. https://primland.com/

We have been here three days, leaving today. A lovely place.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> It's Primland resort. https://primland.com/
> 
> We have been here three days, leaving today. A lovely place.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


The resort has an astronomical observatory? Top drawer!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47016


Arguably and odd little castle, but the grounds and horticulture are stunning, for sure! The Tower on the right would make a 'storybook' writing lair...yes, no? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

I believe that's a lock-keeper's cottage in France. As I understand it, you get the house and garden (where you keep your chickens and rabbits) in exchange for being ready 24/7 to open or close the lock in response to a passing barge.


----------



## Oldsarge

Umbria!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I believe that's a lock-keeper's cottage in France. As I understand it, you get the house and garden (where you keep your chickens and rabbits) in exchange for being ready 24/7 to open or close the lock in response to a passing barge.


Oldsarge, through your posts and the posts of others, I'm always learning and becoming a more erudite young man! Thank you for another fascinating insight regarding that last photo.


----------



## Oldsarge

Matera, Italy. The oldest continuously inhabited city in Europe.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Evening at Pursell Farm...


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47753


What a picturesque dining experience that would make! Romantic setting, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure whether this is Rovos Rail or the Orient Express but . . . damn!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47876


Wow...Just wow, what more can be said!


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 47865


Reminds me of my last pre-Covid trip to Tbilisi, Georgia. A beautiful country and I look forward to returning!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

British Airship 1935


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48374


I've always wanted to live off the land, on my own island. There is just nothing like roughing it! LOL.


----------



## The Irishman

There are still quite a few private islands with residences available for purchase off the coast of Ireland (And Scotland, I believe). Price-wise they are not so much as you'd imagine... Because of course the upkeep and climate are downers.


----------



## Fading Fast

The Irishman said:


> There are still quite a few private islands with residences available for purchase off the coast of Ireland (And Scotland, I believe). Price-wise they are not so much as you'd imagine... Because of course the upkeep and climate are downers.


Maine has the same issue. The purchase price for some of the islands off its coast sounds reasonable (still out of my league), but you have to sink a ton of money into them every years just to keep them going (and do some deep-pockets capital repairs/improvements occasionally, etc.) and the weather is harsh for a good chunk of the year.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

The Irishman said:


> There are still quite a few private islands with residences available for purchase off the coast of Ireland (And Scotland, I believe). Price-wise they are not so much as you'd imagine... Because of course the upkeep and climate are downers.


Based on what Ancestry.com told me I have enough Scot in me to wear a kilt, but I'm not sure about buying an island. That would be quite the adventure though, eh?


----------



## IT_cyclist

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 48374


That is one heck of a moat.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Fading Fast




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49093


An example of singular beauty, for sure! Thanks for sharing the picture above with us.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Thanks for the photos. I have just about given up hope of ever seeing an airport again.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Oldsarge

Mr. B. Scott Robinson said:


> Thanks for the photos. I have just about given up hope of ever seeing an airport again.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> BSR


My pleasure. And it is an excruciating feeling, isn't it? I keep wondering why, when the vaccine finally arrives, I just don't move to Umbria.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49228


Tarzan's lounge...yes, no? Would that be Jane lounging on the floor/netting?


----------



## Big T

Oldsarge said:


> My pleasure. And it is an excruciating feeling, isn't it? I keep wondering why, when the vaccine finally arrives, I just don't move to Umbria.


I'm hoping for the day when we know what we don't know versus not knowing what we don't know.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49435


LOL, the wife has observed on more than a few occasions, our travels sometimes seem to revolve around food. I think she may be right..."Travel Should be Like This!"


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> LOL, the wife has observed on more than a few occasions, our travels sometimes seem to revolve around food. I think she may be right..."Travel Should be Like This!"


That's a better excuse than drafty old castles!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49838


Makes me think of a Thomas Kincade painting titled, "The Perfect End To A Perfect Day." His untimely and unnecessary death robbed us of an artist with talents we could understand and to which we could relate.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 49871


A stunningly beautiful example of Gods works of art! I haven't seen such Fall season splendor since relocating to central Florida. Florida has it's unique beauty/appealing details, but such splended changing of the leaf colors is not one of them. However, come December and January I'm sure I'll remember one of Florida's most obvious attractions! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

A November 4th destination . . .










Or possibly


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> A November 4th destination . . .
> 
> View attachment 50555
> 
> 
> Or possibly
> 
> View attachment 50556


Great choices!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 50754


I believe the late artist Robert Kincaid would have termed the above photo to be the "Perfect End To A Perfect Day!" A beautiful sunset, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Some real life Thomas Kinkaide for Eagle


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Some real life Thomas Kinkaide for Eagle
> 
> View attachment 51008


The picture above is nothing short of magnificent! I'll bet there are trout in that stream. Thank you for posting it, my friend.


----------



## Oldsarge

Some day . . . some day!


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The picture above is nothing short of magnificent! I'll bet there are trout in that stream. Thank you for posting it, my friend.


Maybe even salmon.


----------



## Oldsarge

Elk season


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51121


The right company makes for a decidedly more pleasurable travel experience!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Or


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ The interior of the Tudor home must be incredible.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51448


The life that is...a more exotic example of the character we most love regarding our present neighborhood! Our joy is sitting back relaxing and enjoying the local Sandhill Cranes, wild turkeys, whitetail deer, the occasional alligator and/or feral hog, etc., crossing our yard(s) or strolling through the neighborhood.

It all allows one to feel almost like a "wild thing!" LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Bishop Odo

People on the river are happy to give...


----------



## Oldsarge

[







ATTACH=full]51683[/ATTACH]


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Matera. The oldest continuously inhabited city in Europe.


----------



## Oldsarge

Wensleydale, Kent, UK


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 51863


First class travel into the Alaskan bush!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Travel in the day of COVID


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52153


That is one very nice "pick-a-nic" basket, Yogi! Will Cindy Bear be joining you today? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> That is one very nice "pick-a-nic" basket, Yogi! Will Cindy Bear be joining you today? LOL.


I was supposed to go to her house tonight for clam chowder but, in my own inimitable way, I hurt my back so she's bringing the fixings here. I 'm making cranberry oatmeal cookies to please the cubs.


----------



## Oldsarge

Two stories of living space and two stories of dungeon. Just what I need!


----------



## Oldsarge

Why yes, I _do_ have a thing for DeHavilland Beavers. Why do you ask?


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Why yes, I _do_ have a thing for DeHavilland Beavers. Why do you ask?
> 
> View attachment 52564


The bird that helped introduce the core of Alaska to the rest of the world! Wings of Freedom, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge

If this is for sale, I'm in the market!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 52798
> 
> 
> If this is for sale, I'm in the market!


A private Emerald Isle , centered in a sea of shimmering green! The stuff of which dreams are made, for sure.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53219


This looks like a dream sequence in the movie The Gladiator, starring Russell Crow, when he's wounded and dying from said wounds. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, take me back to Europe!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53413


Home Sweet Home! I can't help but wonder if it is air conditioned? :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Home Sweet Home! I can't help but wonder if it is air conditioned? :crazy:


In the winter it doesn't have to be and in the summer you pull it up to Flagstaff. 😁


----------



## Oldsarge

I really like Amsterdam


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm starting to long for Italy again.










And Paris.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 53550


Who among us does not like sushi? Since they have closed all the Sushi Bars around here due to the pandemic, the Mrs and I must content ourselves with the excuse for sushi that Publix Mkt. sells. Not the best, perhaps, but a whole lot better than nothing!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Matera, Italy


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Matera, Italy
> 
> View attachment 53719


Looking at the picture in the post above, I find myself reminded of that iconic framing of the music of ABBA and the movie, "Mama Mia!" Strange, perhaps, but true nonetheless. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

This what travel should be like, on a bus or a jet plane sipping the most expensive wine, sitting next to hot women wearing fur coats and just chatting them up but you know If I had a ton of money that's what I would afford but I can dream. .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 54605


That looks like the quaint stone cottage in that wonderful John Wayne movie, "The Quiet Man!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

the _Royal Clipper_! Some day I'd like to make the West-East Crossing on her.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## penguinstyle

Yess I found another thread with amazingly beautiful pictures 😍. I'd say travelling should be like normal... at the moment travelling is really not easy, so I'd just wish it to simply be possible like it has been a year ago. I miss the freedom and the possibility to explore new places and cultures. I actually wanted to do a travel around the world last year, but unfortunately it has been cancelled 😔. 
But nevertheless good pictures of past travels are also nice to watch


----------



## Big T

Howard said:


> This what travel should be like, on a bus or a jet plane sipping the most expensive wine, sitting next to hot women wearing fur coats and just chatting them up but you know If I had a ton of money that's what I would afford but I can dream. .


Howard, I'd rather be sitting on the porch of our hunting camp, with my chums.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56008
> 
> 
> View attachment 56012


Flying home to SWMBO at our house, facing a gentle lake, in the woods. Well a guy can dream, can't he? LOL.


----------



## Howard

The Mile High Club, travel should always be like this.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I understand the Italian government is selling houses for 1 euro. I'll take this one.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56191


Sunshine, blue, green water, sugar sand beaches and an airboat...a very private and intimate retreat, perhaps? Quoting the great Ronnie Milsap, "I'm having day dreams about night things in the middle of the afternoon."


----------



## Oldsarge

Down on the bayou . . .


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 56289


Beautiful...Tourists arriving at Gilligan's Island, for a three hour tour...or so they are told! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

First Class (with bar included)


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58187
> 
> 
> View attachment 58201


Looks a bit like the character James West's private train coach in that entertaining western flick, The Wild, Wild West:, eh?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 58214


An arguably serendipitous panorama, for sure!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Another view of MATERA.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

This is what travel should be like (for us New Yorkers)


----------



## Howard

Something that should be available in the next couple of years.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Something that should be available in the next couple of years.


The real challenge is going to be to make it a profitable operation and the ongoing maintenance required to keep the fast burners in the air.


----------



## Oldsarge

I fear the same thing will sink it that sank the Concorde. The number of people with the money to play for the flight isn't large enough to justify a fleet. Honestly, I'd love to be able to fly to Africa in under 24 total hours or to Tokyo in less that 14, but I'm not spending $10K to do it and neither will most of us. I recommend the NOVA "The Great Electric Airplane Race" for a more probable view of the future of aviation.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The real challenge is going to be to make it a profitable operation and the ongoing maintenance required to keep the fast burners in the air.


And trying to keep them clean too.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Maybe travel shouldn't be like this.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## challer

eagle2250 said:


> The real challenge is going to be to make it a profitable operation and the ongoing maintenance required to keep the fast burners in the air.


Supposedly United has upped their options to forty of these aircraft. The industry analysis is that FC and increasingly BC will be dropped on long haul flights, and supersonic will be the new first class.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59360


The view is priceless...and the food looks promising.


----------



## Oldsarge

Even if the push for renewed rail travel in North America succeeds, I fear it will never again be like this. 😢


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 59761


Going fishing in one of those hard to reach lakes, courtesy of a do-it-yourself flying boat kit! LOL. Flying as a bush pilot would indeed be a great way of making a living.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60179


Polished Teak, reminiscent of the boat that Jethro Gibbs of NCIS fame, built in his basement and then went kablooey in on it's maiden voyage.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60801


The wood and metal work in that coach are flat out artistic...truly luxury travel accommodations. However, I am left wondering the purpose of those fancy woven cords curled across the seats in the foreground? What might be their purpose? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The wood and metal work in that coach are flat out artistic...truly luxury travel accommodations. However, I am left wondering the purpose of those fancy woven cords curled across the seats in the foreground? What might be their purpose? :icon_scratch:


To let other passengers know that the seat is reserved for the evening?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 60873


Looks a lot like an improved version of that rickety old boat featured in the movie Anaconda...there is just nothing like a 60 foot/half ton snake to get one's blood pumping at sunset! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61511


Spectacular views! Did anyone else notice the young beauty on the chaise lounge, sunbathing with her top off? Bwahahaha.


----------



## Oldsarge

My screen, sadly, lacks the definition to locate her. Pity!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 61701


Pretty nice digs, for camping!


----------



## Oldsarge

Depending on your age . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Depending on your age . . .
> 
> View attachment 61785
> 
> View attachment 61786


Home sweet home...away from home!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

These are the guest quarters of a Tequila distillery. Looks good to me.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 63204
> 
> 
> View attachment 63205


Ironically, one of my bucket list items over the years has been to fish off the pontoons of a float plane. I think I once saw a character in a movie doing it, but I've yet to have the chance to experience it myself. Oh well, it;s time to get the lead out! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I've initiated the precess of obtaining dual Italian-American citizenship. Anyone wondering why?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64222


While I can say I've ridden the rails in a sleeper car, during past years of my life, it was never in anything like that pictured above!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 64304


The above reminds me of a piece of Robert Kinkade art hanging from our gathering room wall. Very comforting to get lost in his work and allow one's mind to wander.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 65601
> 
> View attachment 65603


The pictures above appear to be excerpts from a home design book for contestants on the History Channels survival series, Alone. All the comforts of home, it seems.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> The pictures above appear to be excerpts from a home design book for contestants on the History Channels survival series, Alone. All the comforts of home, it seems.


It's lacking hot water but that's about all.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

This may be the culmination of the 'wilderness luxury' series above.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67021


A mini-mansion on wheels. Life is really, really good, once you are comfortable backing one of those beauts into your assigned campsite! Until you reach that point, life can be a little stressful getting set up. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67247


From which of Bill Murray's movies was that shot taken? Just wondering.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm not sure it's a movie still. It may just be a picture one of his traveling companions or fans took.


----------



## Oldsarge

Ah, to be fifty years younger!


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Ah, to be fifty years younger!
> 
> View attachment 67461


While I can't say I ever slept in my van (truth be known, I never actually had a van), fifty years ago we used to rent canoes from the Sawyer Canoe Company, Oscoda, MI, and have them haul us up river, after which we would enjoy a 9 day float back to Oscoda catching our meals from the Au Sable river and sleeping at campsites along the banks of the river on our return trip. Life was good.....and it still is! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67715


The above picture is my kind of nightlife!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 67961


Reminds me of any one of a number of campsites along the AuSable river. Though I can't remember ever taking a banjo or drum along for entertainment. While the equipment we checked out at MWR was serviceable, it was not as fancy as that shown in the picture above.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Or


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 72955


Not one of the three RR Dining cars I ate a meal in over the past four decades looked anywhere near as elegant as the above, but the food was Ok and the atmosphere, romantic.


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> Not one of the three RR Dining cars I ate a meal in over the past four decades looked anywhere near as elegant as the above, but the food was Ok and the atmosphere, romantic.


That's the South African Roros Blue Train, one of the most luxurious (and expensive) in the world. They do bird shooting safaris based out of the train with driven birds of multiple species across RSA, Zim, and Mozambique. As to the price--don't ask.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 75337


We seem to be looking at a "hot air ark." Our modern day Noah is in the process of gathering creatures, two by two......LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Two opposite takes on the theme.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84082


A great way to spend a quiet afternoon!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

It doesn't look like he intends to come back.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 84331
> 
> 
> It doesn't look like he intends to come back.


If you encounter a thunder storm driving a rig like that, pull off the road, stop the rig, put it in park, turn it off, get out and run like hell to get far enough away in the event of a lightening strike!


----------



## ran23

Is that really a Bear Keg on top of that rig?


----------



## Oldsarge

ran23 said:


> Is that really a Bear Keg on top of that rig?


It's a Bear Necessity


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Probably the best photo I've ever stolen.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

I'd really like to know what kind of a place Rabbit Hash, KY is.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85509


I would need a bit more landscape on the outside edge of that curve for me to be comfortable riding those rails! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 85604
> 
> 
> View attachment 85605


Paraphrasing the late, great and let us not forget fictional Mr. Wilson (from the Dennis the Menace show), "Great Shot(s), Martha!"


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 88048


I.ve slept in a tent on many occasions, but never quite so elaborately. However, I have also slept in a pop-up camper van and that was arguably a pretty 'tony' experience!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado

>


Ideally this mode of travel would include Preserved Killick as the ship's steward.

“Of all the many virtues, Preserved Killick possessed only two, polishing silver and making coffee; but these he possessed to such a high degree that for those who liked their plate brilliant and their coffee prompt, freshly roasted, freshly ground and piping hot it was worth putting up with his countless vices”


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89284
> 
> 
> View attachment 89285



Two great ways to go camping!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89527
> 
> View attachment 89528
> 
> 
> View attachment 89529


The scenery in the photos above is magnificent! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 89802
> 
> 
> View attachment 89803


It looks like an Airstream; 
it appears to be fitted out like an Airstream; Is the above pic an Airstream?


----------



## Oldsarge

eagle2250 said:


> It looks like an Airstream;
> it appears to be fitted out like an Airstream; Is the above pic an Airstream?


I don't think so. Airstreams don't have seams.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

For the young and fit, that is.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90099
> 
> 
> For the young and fit, that is.


During my time at Wurtsmith AFB, Michigan I became a pretty regular customer of The Sawyer Canoe Companys canoe tours on the AuSable River. For a fee they would take you, your camping gear and a rented canoe upriver for a 1, 3, 5, or 9 day float back to Oscoda and the Sawyer Canoe Company's dock. Great memories!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Corcovado

A few pictures liberated from the story at Calling all Romantics Aboard the Orient Express, 1950

The Messy Nessy Chic blog is great and I recommend it heartily.








Messy Nessy Chic - Cabinet of Chic Curiosities


It will probably sound out of character if we told you that to discover Europe’s most secret corners, you should follow the herd and keep to the beaten path, quite literally. But hear us out and grab your hiking boots because today we’re taking notes from a very small group of folks who actually...




www.messynessychic.com


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Or maybe not.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90437
> 
> 
> Or maybe not.


It appears that "Steve Urkel" is gassed and hooked up for a road trip. LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge

Well, if it's less that 51' long . . .


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> View attachment 90693
> 
> 
> Well, if it's less that 51' long . . .


LOL. Someone always comes along and expands our horizons of understanding of the sport! Personally, I would rather ride the bike and have someone else trailer the canoe and contents of the "Tag-a-Long" and meet me up-river and then trailer my bike back down river for me to pick up on my return trip. Just saying.....


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Oldsarge




----------

